# Curved Turnout/Switches



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure this has been discussed before. If it has, I don't remember. 

I'm looking for someone who can do (custom) curved switches that would match 10 ft. radius curved track. 

Any help would be appreciated. 

Doc


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Doc 

I believe that either Llagas Creek or SV can do custom work. But curved switches are a stock item with Llagas Creek ... give TOC a call - he's a dealer. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, couple of lines we can do that, check your e-mail.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for getting me to the right place Doug. Dave, you have mail. 

Doc


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Crap! 
I wish I had thought to ask that question. 
I just finished scratch building one because 
I thought none were available/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif 

Well next time 
Rick Marty


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hand laying one is very rewarding! I haven’t made a curved one yet, maybe one day!


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a had a curved turnout on my line for a number of years. Made by California /oregon coast. Radii are 6 and 8 feet. Works very well and never generates derailment. it is a large improvement over the old Pullmann unit I had in that spot before. They custom build turnouts, pricing is very reasonable and delivery is steady and consistent at a few weeks in my experience. 
jonathan/EMw


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jonathan, I'll check it out. 

Doc


----------

